# ...

## Lyubov K

?     ?

----------


## mvf

> 


 ?    183-      ?

----------


## Lyubov K

> 


,    , ,        . ,    .

----------

> ,    .

----------


## Lyubov K

,   ,   .
   , .

----------


## mvf

> ,


 ...  .

----------


## Lyubov K

*mvf*,  :8:

----------


## YUM

> ,    , ,        . ,    .


, "" - .
,     . ? -!
     .? -!

          ...
?
  . -   . :Wink:

----------

...  -  ...         ...

     ""

----------


## Lyubov K

> ...
> ?
>   . -   .


      .    .      .


:   :
    ,   11.01.2011   01.02.2011,        .  2009  2010     .        -  .     ,       .   ?

----------


## Lyubov K

> ""


      .
   ,    ?

----------


## YUM

> .    .      .
> 
> 
> :   :
>     ,   11.01.2011   01.02.2011,        .  2009  2010     .        -  .     ,       .   ?





> .      .


   .
       ,    ...

----------


## staff2

" ",       .         ,   + .

----------

...   ...     255-             ,      -    ...

     ...  ...       ,   " "...

    -      ...

----------


## Lyubov K

> " ",       .         ,   + .


          2009  2010    ?    ?   ,         .      .
    ,   .

----------


## Lyubov K

> 


? 
  ,     ,   .  :Redface:

----------

*Lyubov K*,     ...    / -    **   ...           -  ...

----------

/   -     ...      ...

-     !     .      ,  ,  . ?
()

----------

> " ",       .


    ,     :

----------


## Afrik

,      ,      ?

----------

*Afrik*,

----------


## Afrik

""    ?

----------


## mvf

_       ,    ..._ _ ()_

*Afrik*,   ? -    ?

----------

-  [ ]
- ?!

  ... ...

----------


## Afrik

,         ,     ))

----------

> ,   ,   .





> 



  ,   -  ""
)))

----------

**

----------


## elenepl

? :Redface: 
1.       -??? , ..    .  !                .         . 

2.          " ".   ? , - -  ???

----------

1.  ...     ,     ...   4000      ...
2.

----------


## mvf

**,   ,      ,   ?  ?

----------


## elenepl

**, .  4000 . 
       , , 10000 ( ) - 4000, ..    6000.?

 1   ?!       2       .  :Wow:

----------

...        -  ...
   ,        /  -  ...

----------

13



> 7.1.   **   ,         ,    ,      ,**    ,    .

----------

*elenepl*, 
?
?

----------


## mvf

** ,    ?   ?

----------

... ,       " "...  ...  ...

----------

*mvf*,   ... :Confused:

----------


## elenepl

**, 1C 8  8.1,   1,6,28,2 .      1,6-  . (   :Embarrassment:     )

----------

,   ...    ,  :
http://www.buh.ru/document.jsp?ID=1745

 ,    7.7 -     305   ...

----------


## Hel-lena

,    ?    http://www.minzdravsoc.ru/docs/mzsr/projects/755          :

  1

______________    _______

  2  .       .  :Frown:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Hel-lena

,       .   , .

----------


## mvf

.

----------

, ,       ...   ...

----------

-   "  "    ?

----------



----------


## Sols_

,   ,  ,          .      ?

----------


## nash975

.  ,    2    ( ,      ,    !),    !  234,    1!  ,  !

----------


## nash975

1!     !  .  !

----------

> ?
> ?


     ?   1 8.1   2.5 (2.5.30.4).   8.2 ?      ?

----------

*nash975*,  1: 7.70.305 ...

----------

! , , !                    ?

----------

(,  ),                 ___________,   ???

----------



----------


## imak

.     ,       .        ,       . ,        , . ,               ()   (-),          ,      .

----------

2  /   ?

----------

,

----------

- 17.01.2011   - 4
   ...     ...   ...

----------

*stesha777*  ,  ?

      ...      ...             40

----------


## Andyko

*stesha777*       ,

----------

,     _________  ?      ___ /___?     ,    ,        .  ,    ?

----------

,    -     
    -  , .      ,   ,       /     .   ,    ,   ,            ?

----------

http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/news.htm?id=11767

   ,         ,            (    17.01.11  4).           ,       .      .        ,          (     www.minzdravsoc.ru    ).       . ,      ,    :    , ,   ,         .

()

----------

,

----------

.       .    ,    .   2009, 2010,2011(-).    ,     2009.  (   600 .)   :
2009  - 415 000 (.)
    ....

----------


## .

600 ,       415000    ?

----------


## Velichka

!    415000  463000,    .          .         .      ,    100%  ,            415000  463000?   ,    ???

----------

, ,   ,    .  2011       .  2009-2010        ?

----------

.   ,          (       ).

----------

,          .
  .
        , ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

,         "   .." 

  ??

----------

.     2003 .,     
"  (,  ),                 " ?  2003 .?   2009 (-      2009-2011 )?

----------


## nash975

, ,   1  2009 .,      .   ,    . ,    . ,   .

----------

*nash975*, .             .

----------

, , ,    ,    /      ,  /  ?      ?

----------

**,  ,  .

----------

